# Unterschied zwischen G1/4 Zoll und 1/4 Zoll Gewinden?



## dr.goodwill (6. März 2011)

Hallo,

habe jetzt massig gesucht und leider keine passende antwort auf meine frage gefunden.
bin gerade in der aufbauphase meiner wasskühlung und versteh den unterschied zwischen der oben genannten gewinden nicht!

mein radiator und der cpu kühler haben alle jeweils zwei mal ein G1/4" Gewinde.
der ausgleichsbehälter hingegen drei ma ein 1/4" Gewinde.

sind die gleich?
ich finde auch keine anschlüsse für ein G1/4" Gewinde. immer nur die ohne das G!

will keine fehler machen bzw nichts falsch bestellen.

ich habe auch noch eine kleine frage.
habe ein phantom von nzxt und würde gerne wissen, welcher radiator oben in den deckel passt?!
jemand mit erfahrung?
bitte um jede schnelle hilfe...

danke!


----------



## Ichbins (6. März 2011)

das G steht für Gewinde und 1/4" bleibt ein 1/4"


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. März 2011)

G1/4" Gewinde sind 1/4" Innengewinde. Anschlüsse haben 1/4" Aussengewinde.

PS: Das sind alles "British Standard Pipe" Angaben. Nicht mit Zoll/Inch verwechseln.


----------



## dr.goodwill (6. März 2011)

ja toll,

also im grunde:

"!Alles das Gleiche!" 

   Danke!
------------------------

Könnt ihr nen Radiator empfehlen?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

@Ichbins: Das "G" steht nicht für "Gewinde" . Es steht für die gerade Kontur des Gewindes. Ein R 1/4"-Gewinde hätte z.B. eine konische Kontur. 

Im Übrigen handelt es sich eigentlich um Withworth-Gewinde (hier findest du btw auch eine Maßtabelle für die üblichen Gewindegrößen). BritischStandardPipe (BSP) ist nur eine Unterbezeichnung für Withworth-Gewinde.


----------



## dr.goodwill (6. März 2011)

aber gibt es denn dann die verschiedenen sorten auch im wasserkühlungssortiement?

oder kann ich getrost annehmen das ein 1/4" gewinde gleich ein G1/4" ist?


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

Im Wakü-Bereich kannst du davon ausgehen, dass 1/4" = G1/4" ist . Die Händler nehmen es mit den Bezeichnungen leider oft nicht so genau.


----------



## dr.goodwill (6. März 2011)

alles klar!

danke! 



einen schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## Malkolm (6. März 2011)

kleiner Nachtrag: du erkennst am Buchstaben NICHT ob es ein Innen- oder Außengewinde ist! Beide heißen G1/4".


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. März 2011)

Dann ist bei Gewinde-Normen etwas falsch beschrieben worden.


----------

